# My New! Feral flock!



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Comming from the pet store I noticed a bunch of pigeons sitting in the park, I never seen them before ... well at least this many at once so I decided to run back home grab some seeds and head back to all those chubby pigeons!

They all flew towards me like the monkeys in ''The Wizard Of OZ'' lol it was so funny, I enjoyed feeding them very much all I could see was tail feathers sticking up everywhere and pile ups where ever I threw some seeds lol.

Well your in luck I brought my camera to take some photos of them.

Enjoy!

Here they come!!!! Ahhhh attack of the hungry pigeons! Episode 1.









The rock dove grabs it's prey with it's keen sence of hungry-ness, as you can see in this photo that piece of bread did not stand a chance as they always attack in large flocks and never leave a crumb behind.









''Dig in guys!!''









''Pile up guys!! free seeds!''


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Last photos of the flock ......


''Stop pulling my feathers out!''









''That's it, im just going to jump in from the top IM HUNGRY!''









''Ok let's play tag put your beak in, CHRISTINA! we said beak not foot ... sheesh human will they ever learn I mean who ever heard of 'put your foot in''? I mean that's just stupid coo coo raaa.









''Sorry guys that's all for today I gotta go home and walk my pet rabbit and feed my pet pigeons'', Pigeon:''What do you mean PET!! trust me Christina us pigeons are not stupid, who's cleaning there poop up? who's bringing them fresh seeds everyday? who is giving them all the attention they desurve? you are so I would say your the pigeons pet!''


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

CHRISTINA, what magnificent pictures you took. I love them all! I WISH I HAD THEM ALL!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christina, great shots (as always). They are really pretty and look like they're all healthy. The little brown and beigey looking one sure is pretty and you have one in there, I think next to last picture, that the bird looks like our opal that we call Peaches. It is the one on the right. In one of the pictures the little brown one looked like he was standing on his head.

Well, you did good, filling all those little tummies. Thanks.


Victor, if you recall, last spring I wished for a baby pigeon.....and, boy, did I get my wish! You need to be careful with those wishes.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I see you have a red head in the midst. Looks very determined to get its share too.  

All those pigeons... and yet no "Garye" type. Maybe my Garye is one of a kind after all.

Loved your pix though. Don't you just love seeing them run towards you with their chubby bodies? They're so cute!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, if you recall, last spring I wished for a baby pigeon.....and, boy, did I get my wish! You need to be careful with those wishes.


Yes indeedie Maggie...I am very well aware of the old magical quote,

"Be careful what you ask for..."


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's one lucky flock you found  I'm sure they're going to get to know you well and fast. Nothing says happy like a bunch of full pidgie bellies, keep up the good work


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Christina,

They are lovely - they all look nice and clean and healthy too. 

I have a little gang that I feed - oh about 15 of them, no more and when I park my bike in a certain place, all of a sudden there is a flurry of feathers around my head whilst I am desperately trying to get the bag of seed open. These pigeons are also healthy with two beautiful red ones - really gorgeous - the type of look that if I took one into work where there are some " pigeons are dirty" kinda of people, I can't help thinking they would say " Oh that one looks OK actually - nice!!". There's also a youngster, who is smaller and not as well nicely feathered as his counterparts though he looks healthy apart from that and I always make sure that he gets his fair share - I just love it when they fly over to you. I usually get a few ducks running over too which is also lovely - ah birds - I just love them all......   

Tania xx


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

cute picture

the pigeons all look really hunger, and I'm sure they really appreciate the seeds


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep looks like I finaly have a flock all to myself lol, don'y worry I'll let other people get a chance if they want.  

Yes I did notcie that Opal coloured pigeon she was very pretty but then again all the pigeons just made my day.

Sometimes when I was like 13 I saw pigeons hurt around there so i'll keep my eye's open ... I have seen a couple of dead pigeons too this summer I don't know what caused them to pass away, it also seems there are some roller pigeons around these pigeons are all black and have very purple cheasts they don't look feral to me but they have been living under that bridge for SUCH a long time. Maybe someone lost there flock ... I dunno.

Well I think Im going to go back there today lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOVELY PICS!  

Enjoy them and feed them, they are such a treasure!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

What a beautiful, healthy looking flock of pigeons. It's truly marvellous to see so many pigeons, happily being fed in public. I miss my little flock, haven't seen them for months, although I know that they are still around because the food I sneakily put down for them disappears  

Michelle


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Lovely pictures as always Christina. They made me smile as I too had a huge flock of birds surround me as my sister and I fed all sorts of birds, including pigeons, down at the beach at the weekend. If I can get them uploaded, I shall try and post the photo's later.

Lindi


----------

